# What brand would you recommend? Fridge, Washing Machine etc?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Moving into a New Build this Saturday!

Current apartment is rented but has appliances, so we need to buy new ones for the new place.

What would you all recommend? what do you have and why?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

All depends on your budget bud.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> All depends on your budget bud.


I'm open so spending a decent amount. I'd rather pay more for decent things that will last and that look good, than skimp and keep buying £200 washing machines for example.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

BEKO, low end but had no problems


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would use Samsung or Miele never had any issues with either of their kit and they normally come with a 10 yr warranty.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Got a Beko freezer and it's okay, think the washing machine is the same to be honest, came recommended by an electrical appliance repair man. Try ao.com for your stuff, they have very very competitive prices and sell most brands


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Pretty much all the main brands are built to a price rather than the best quality standard. Bosch, Neff and Siemens are all the same but good quality, while the very best which are built to a standard and not a price are Miele but they are much more expensive.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Miele....buy once and forget about it!  Although I had an original Bosch washing machine in 2002 that lasted over 10 years until I moved house, not sure the build quality is the same now.


----------



## todski (Oct 29, 2015)

another vote for miele i have a dishwasher and washing machine , i would pay the extra for them again


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Miele would be great if it fits the budget


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 

Ovens - Samsung 
Larder Fridge - AEG 
Dishwasher - Bosch
Extractor Fan - Bosch 
Induction Hob - AEG
Fridge Freezer - Bosch
Tumble Drier - Bosch
Washing Machine - Bosch 

I would have had AEG ovens but Samsung was on a deal and I needed 2! 

Not had any issues with anything so far. 

I've heard that Miele are not built as well as they used to be and Smeg are not particularly reliable.

All mine were bought from AO.com and delivery was next day.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Bosch all the way :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LG Washing machines, high end but worth the money, I have one with a massive 11 kg load capacity.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

BTW - Collinite 845 is magic as a sealant on white goods.

My Fridge never looked so good


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Miele if you can afford it, bosh if you can't


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a brand new, still shrink wrapped Bosch Dishwasher (stand alone) which I didnt need, current retail £249, yours for £175 if interested.

Cant go wrong with Bosch, Miele etc

Drop me a PM if interested - currently on ebay but I'd prefer to avoid there if I can...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We have BEKO white goods. They seem to do their jobs without any fuss.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a Siemens washing machine.
5yr warranty with JL.....Great. 
broke down after 4 years. 
Called them out.
Took 4 days.
Awaiting the part another 4 days.
Fitted but still broke so another week for a new part.
Fitted and still intermittent fault.
Another week before senior tech came and fixed it.
NEARLY 3 WEEKS NO MACHINE with a toddler and baby.

Reckon they use cheap parts coz it broke again just out of 5 years warranty. 

Now I buy cheap.
if it breaks I buy a new one delivered and fitted in a couple days.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Indesit for me.
Cheap enough that you can just replace as needed they also have a 2 year warranty as standard

Recently bought a logik oven and hob and for the money it's great.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Really depends on your budget.

My parents have a high end kitchen with Siemens and Leibherr appliances. The Siemens combination oven/grill/microwave has been awful - engineer has been out countless times fixing faults. The rest have been pretty good.

At the other end of the scale in my own little house, i went with Hotpoint fridge freezer, extractor hood and washing machine. Fridge freezer and cooker hood are just average but the washing machine is particularly good, washes well and extremely quiet. Got Whirlpool oven and touch glass hob and both seem really good value for money - especially the oven which looks a lot more expensive than the price suggests (£205) and it's got loads of useful settings, such as pizza and bread cooking. Went with Beko for the dishwasher, which i thought was a bit of a gamble but was pleasantly surprised when it arrived - good build quality and cleans just as well as my parents posh one. All my appliances are built in. Link below to the oven, i got it on special offer, price has went back up. All my appliances were from AO.com - excellent prices and service, highly recommended.

http://ao.com/product/akzm755ix-whirlpool-electric-single-oven-stainless-steel-21554-45.aspx


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

AEG used to have a good rep, but reliability and quality is in my opinion not nearly what it was now they are simply another brand name of Electrolux.

Someone mentioned Beko which is a Turkish company. Dirt cheap but I have a 12-13 year old bottom of the range Beko fridge-freezer that I keep saying I will replace with something better when it stops working properly, but it never does so I still have it!

Bosch have a fantastic rep for reliability at the price point they come in at (Which? reports etc.), I have a Bosch washing machine myself and it has been great. Siemens are now a part of the Bosch group and virtually identical except that they tend to be a bit more expensive without much justification (so stick to Bosch unless you can get a good deal on an equivalent Siemens). Overall my opinion Bosch is where the best value/quality combination is normally found.

Top of the shop is Miele for reliability and quality, but at a price. That said, my older sister has a basic Miele washing machine that is now nearly 25 years old and still going strong (some of replacement belts along the way), and when it does finally die she will get a another Miele that I suspect she hopes will outlive her, which says it all really. I also love the fact that apart from German build quality it is also still after more than 100 years a family owned business with a Miele as the CEO.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just want to say thank you all very much for the recommendations.

Believe it or not the mrs wouldn't let me spend £1000 on a Miele washing machine otherwise, we'd now have one. I think to be honest she didn't like the way they looked. I agree they aren't the nicest looking machines but I was totally sold on the reliability expectations.

We have purchased a LG Fridge/Freezer and a LG Washing Machine. Both are from their new range so have smart inverter compressor in the fridge freezer and the washing machine has a direct drive motor and a full parts and labour 5 year warranty, oh and can set washing cycles via an App! 

Spent less than £1000 for both items so I think we did OK  Matches our LG TV and my LG G4 mobile phone ha!

LG better not let me down now! ha


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I have 2 microwaves, dishwasher, 2 ovens all built in and an extractor all are bosch and none have died in 4 years. Built in AEG fridge and freezer, both big ones and the freezer died in 3 years but AEG swapped it for £300( much less than I bought it for) for a new model and fave 3 years warranty on it. The fridge is faultless


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> BEKO, low end but had no problems





PugIain said:


> We have BEKO white goods. They seem to do their jobs without any fuss.


i'd have said these as well, fridge freezer and tumble dryer, the fridge freezer (frost free) was a bit temperamental when it was moved, took a while to settle, but all good again :thumb:


----------

